# Bayou City Angler is coming!



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

A new fly shop will be opening in town later this year. Stacy Lynn is opening Bayou City Angler at 3641 Westheimer Rd, Ste A Houston 77027 (Westheimer & Timmons).

https://www.facebook.com/BayouCityAngler

For those of you who don't know Stacy, she is a heckuva guide & teacher and brings tons of enthusiasm and experience to the table.

I'm not certain of an exact opening date, but I'll note it here when I find out.

Michael Quigley
Texas FlyFishers


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Less than a mile from me...i like it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to know. We need another fly shop since iFly/Angler's Edge closed.


----------

